# Airtel "Speed on demand" upto 2Mbps



## ranjan2001 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just received airtel mailer advertising the following;

Speed on demand by going to www.airtel.in/bod & log on with user id & password & select the speed as per following tarrif.

256-     Rs 25 per /hr
512-     Rs 40 per /hr
1Mbps   Rs 75 per /hr
2Mbps   Rs 120 per /hr

Has anyone used these plan, are they still "upto1Mbps" or its real time 1Mbps?
Looks expensive but good for casual usage.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 30, 2007)

120 Rs/Hr for 2 Mbps


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 30, 2007)

Not bad if you r in urgent need to dl/ul a 2-5 Gb data, meanwhile I just updated my unlimited 999/- plan to 1999/- plan which offers 512 Kbps.


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ Really...?? Any specific reason to avoid BSNL and choose airtel...?? 'Coz 2k per month seems way too costly to me..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does bsnl (mtnl in delhi) have 1 or 2Mbps unlimited plan?
Can you please post links.
My reasons for airtel is better service faster customer care response.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2007)

The BoD service is now available for subscribers in the below mentioned cites Delhi, Noida, Gurgaon, Faridabad, Gaziabad, Meerut, Agra, Lucknow, Chandigarh, Ludhiana, Jalandhar, Jaipur, Karnal, Panipat, Ambala, Kolkotta only. 



Chennai not listed


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2007)

Why the hell did they miss Çhèññäì.
Tamila pongi elu!! 

May be they might have known that we wont fall so easily into their traps..hi hi hi


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 1, 2007)

As mentioned earlier I converted my plan to 512Kbps & last 2 days I am yet to see this real speed, Airtel think we are fools, I have complained &they have assured me at least 256 Kbps in daytime from international servers.

Will let you know if I get any increase in speed.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 1, 2007)

not even indore listed

it should be

but I don't need it . 256 k in day and 512 k in night and even night unlimited


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2007)

Dont believe Airtel!
For me when i was using 256 limited plan,i got always 33kbps ar download speed. But now when i changed to 256 unlimited,it is fluctuating widely.i even asked serviceguys to check.they did and told of that i will be like that.
As&h0[€$


----------

